# New Podcast



## Cheap Creeps Podcast (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi. I'm Halloween Forum's DarkManDustin. I created my own podcast because I can share my own ideas on decorating, costumes, etc, for those like me who don't have the skills, funds, or storage, to build or buy elaborate props. My display, Grimwood Cemetery, started with 2 storebought tombstones, fog, and a storebought ghost. I buy one prop each year, and do something different to keep the experience fresh. I listened to other podcasts, and thought of doing my own segment, until I found Cinch, an Iphone app. Go to http://cinch.fm/cheap-creeps-podcast to listen. My facebook page is www. Facebook.com/CheapCreepsPodcast. I'm trying to build my fan base. I'll have a new show up this week. Enjoy. Ps, if you want info about me, PM me.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

glad to have you.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Duchess (Feb 27, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Granny Lou


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, CC


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the Forum!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome! I'll give it a listen.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------

